# Borden's Pat platoon....Best drill in Canada!



## govenor_mac (11 Sep 2006)

Congrats to Borden's Pat Platoon on their 'Best drill in Canada'.Picture to be in Maple Leaf magazine.


----------



## TCBF (11 Sep 2006)

My guess would be the best drill is on Parliament Hill.


----------



## Scoobs (12 Sep 2006)

I would second TCBF as I am a former Foot Guard who did two summers of the Changing of the Guard.  PAT platoon should look at the Guard Regiments (Foot Guards and Grenadiers) prior to claiming this.

Is this the PAT Platoon at CFSATE or are you talking about PRETC?  If PAT platoon, it belongs to CFSATE, not Base Borden.


----------



## Zoomie (12 Sep 2006)

I would counter all of your submissions and state that the RCR are the drill gods in the CF.  The GGFG are good at what they do, but that is basically all they do...


----------



## career_radio-checker (12 Sep 2006)

Don't know what flak I'll get for this but in all honesty, the best drill I've ever seen is done by the Fort Henry Guard at Fort Henry in Kingston. Funny thing is, they are not part of the military and in fact just students putting on a show for tourists, but their drill is really impressive nonetheless -- even if it is 19th century British Drill.


----------



## govenor_mac (12 Sep 2006)

The platoon getting the award is pat platoon ON Base Borden.And they truly did win the 'best drill in Canada'. ....and to some that might be all they do but there are some who did work every day being tasked out and they too were awarded for giving their time.


----------



## c4th (16 Sep 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> ... the RCR are the drill gods in the CF.



If only they would pick up their left foot on halts


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Sep 2006)

That's our Regimental halt thank you very much we have our own way of doing tings we call it "The Royal Way" or better known as the RIGHT way  ;D

OK I'm out of this topic but if anyone has seen a Rowley Cup few would argue that the RCR are probably up there in the drill competition category.

Congrats to the PAT Platoon job well done.


----------



## brihard (16 Sep 2006)

Sorry scoobs, but from my own two years on the Hill I'll have to confess that the drill at CG is overrated.

Don't get me wrong, it's not bad at all- but depending on the platoon in question there's always a lot of screwing around or talking in ranks that doesn't get noticed by anyone but the people immediately surrounding them and sometime the leadership within that particular formation of guards- often no higher than a corporal. I speak from experience on this.

I'm not qualified to say who has the *best* drill, but it's not the Ceremonial Guard. There's far too little pride amongst the majority of that organization and it shows if you know what to look for. I challenge anyone to find me a Jr. or Snr. NCO from CG this past summer who will honestly say otherwise (although I'll give 1 platoon more credit than either thsoe of us in 2nd platoon, or the 3rd platoon this past summer).

I've only ever heard good things about the typical graduation parade drill at RMC, FWIW.


----------



## govenor_mac (18 Sep 2006)

Apparently it was awarded at the Warriors Day Parade.


----------



## childs56 (20 Sep 2006)

Well lets see. I think the You got put in your spot has to go along with this one.TCBF. 
govenor_mac thank you for noticing this and pointing this article to us on here. 
Some times more often then not some people step outside of their own abilties and knowledge and then try to pass it off on to others. 
It is good to see that non military people such as your self recognize and appreciate what some of our Soldiers, Sailors and Airmen are doing. Even if it is a drill competition. (considered by some to be a hassle and medial task) 
By others considered one of the most important factors in training a member of the military. Drill is a way to show ones pride in their discipline. Drill will allow troops to become one as a team. Drill has been and will always be used as a way to teach team work and discipline. 
As we have seen over the past few years Drill has slipped from the Training centers as has the amount of Discipline. We need to get back to the basics and build up on those. 
Agrue all you want, but the fundementals of drill is to build team work, Discipline and abiltie to respond to commands. 

Cheers and thank you for posting this.


----------



## TCBF (21 Sep 2006)

Well, what the heck, even if they did only compete against themselves, it's still all good time spent 'square bashing, and 'square bashing is time well spent, if you ask me.

There are worse ways for young people to spend their time than drill.  So, good for them, and good for whoever organised the drill in such a way so as to enable a competitive spirit in the participants.

Also good that at least one of their parents is proud enough to support her son's accomplishments on this site.  Always nice to see family supporting those in the service.

Tom


----------



## govenor_mac (21 Sep 2006)

Yes, I do support my son's accomplishments but he was home on leave....he wasn't in the drill. I commend the  participants on their accomplishment....whomever they may be.I am not familiar with the Warrior's Day Parade(getting there though) but I am sure CF members are ,so you all should be familiar with how many participated in this wonderful event and why one platoon won the Best in Canada.


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Sep 2006)

Mullet there is absolutely no need to come on here and discredit any organization in the CF, You haven't a clue how anything is run in CF yet so perhaps you should not criticize that which you don't know or understand.


----------



## paracowboy (21 Sep 2006)

Okay, assholes. This thread has been purged. If your post has disappeared, then the term in the previous sentence just may apply to you. Think about what you wrote, to whom it was addressed, and if that is the sort of thing you would have wanted said to YOUR mother when YOU were in Basic Training. Ask yourself what _she_ would have thought about the Army after reading that sort of thing directed at _her_. Ask yourself what YOU would have thought about the "soldiers" who would say something like that to _anybody's_ Mom. Now ask yourself if you think you brought credit to the CF, your Trade, your Unit, your Rank, or YOURSELF.

For those of you who feel the need to shit on the civilian mother of a young troopie-wannabe for showing her support for the only soldiers (or soldiers-to-be, in this case) that she has any sort of first-hand experience with - DON'T.

You smart-ass mouthpieces could have taken the time to look at the original poster's profile and gone through her posts before shitting all over her. 


_- modified now that I've cooled down a bit._


----------



## Sig Mullet (21 Sep 2006)

My apologies, considering the thread my post was in poor taste. I congratulate the young soldiers on their drive and dedication and urge them to continue to strive to greatness.


----------



## startbutton (22 Sep 2006)

Just thought I'd add my two cents 
At the recruit school(Regs and Reserves crses)  located in Borden We do have a Pat Pl I know this because I'm staff at the school and they did receive the award for best drill at the end of this summer


----------



## janedoe (27 Sep 2006)

Sorry I know I am late on this I don't visit here often. I just want to say WTG pat platoon Borden. My lord we were horrible at first. No one though they had a hope in hell. I left before the warrior's day parade but wish I could tell them all congrats and awesome job. Show them PAT can still be soldiers and are not a bunch of lazy bums.


----------



## Jake (9 Oct 2006)

2 of those PATs are my roommates on my BMQ in Borden, back on course.


----------



## JDMCRX (9 Oct 2006)

Are they refering to the airforce pat or PRETC cause man i was on pat in dec and umm it was pretty screwed up sometime.

but glad for them


----------

